# Arnis on TV



## Mono (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi everyone...
just wanted tto share this Report / Video that has been broadcasted on Germany Television about the recent developement of Arnis in the Philippines...

You can find the Video here:
http://rapidshare.de/files/15795077/Arnis_...ge_NDR.wmv.html
(Klick on the "Free" button at the bottom of the Page and Wait for the Download to start on the second Page. Somwhere there you will find the Time you have to wait for the Download - the File is App. 48 mb)

Here you can find the Text if you want to translate it  (while you are Waiting... Just in case you dont speak german...)
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,...REF2482,00.html

Mono


----------

